# New memeber



## Mbarryton (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey everyone, just needing people to talk to and maybe get some adivise


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM.

So what's going on?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

